
Let's predict the day we'll have ads in our commits messages - ponsfrilus
https://twitter.com/ponsfrilus/status/1063591438024392704
======
dryst
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&ge...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&geo=US&q=Github,Bitbucket,Gitlab)

By inspection, no time soon. Though if the trend on that graph changes
significantly, consider yourself warned.

------
CaptainJustin
I think it's the day Microsoft and Oracle merge

